# Florida Ivory Millipede?



## GPulchra (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello,
I am planning to get my first millipede- a Florida Ivory from Ken The Bug Guy. Would this be a good species to get? How large is a "sub-adult"? Where can I find a care sheet for them? How big should the cage be and what should be inside it? Can two different species of millipedes live together? Thanks in advance.
-BurntSnow


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Aug 25, 2010)

Would this be a good species to get? _Chicobolus spinigerus_, or ivory millipede is a great species for breeding and is somewhat hardy. There are some hardier but that's a good one to start out with.

 How large is a "sub-adult"? 2-3", however this species is sexually mature much smaller than full size so they're most likely mature but not fully grown.

 Where can I find a care sheet for them? There's an article on that species in a backissue of Invertebrates-Magazine for $6 including shipping. You could use any generic millipede caresheet on the internet but be wary.

How big should the cage be and what should be inside it? 2-gallon aquarium with glass lid or plastic shoe-box. For substrate collect some wet rotten wood, smash it with your hands and cook it in the microwave to kill mites, earthworms, julid millipedes, and other pests.

Can two different species of millipedes live together? Yes, exceptions are uncommon and moderately questionable.


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you so much. Are there any fruits/veggies they can't eat? Can I just use Eco-Earth? Do I need to make a hide or etc. for them?

I'm just getting 2.


----------

